# wxgtk28-unicode build error



## amnixed (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello experts,

Trying to build x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode and getting the error:

```
checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0... Package pangox was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pangox.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'pangox' found
Package pangox was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pangox.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'pangox' found
no
*** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
configure: error:
The development files for GTK+ were not found. For GTK+ 2, please
ensure that pkg-config is in the path and that gtk+-2.0.pc is
installed. For GTK+ 1.2 please check that gtk-config is in the path,
and that the version is 1.2.3 or above. Also check that the
libraries returned by 'pkg-config gtk+-2.0 --libs' or 'gtk-config
--libs' are in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent.
                            
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]fjoe@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode/work/wxGTK-2.8.12/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode.
```
Here are the details:

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/portbuild_wxgtk28-unicode

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/pkg_info_output

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/config.log

The system is FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE amd64.

Could you please help?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

How old is your ports tree?


----------



## amnixed (Jan 26, 2013)

I ran portsnap last night.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

The error made me think that it might still be using pkg-config instead of devel/pkgconf.  What does pkg_info -Ix pkg show?


----------



## amnixed (Jan 26, 2013)

```
# pkg_info -Ix pkg
pkgconf-0.8.9       Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, that's good.

Is x11-toolkits/pango installed?


----------



## amnixed (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, it is:

`# portversion -v | grep pango
pango-1.28.4_1              =  up-to-date with port`


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you kept up to date with /usr/ports/UPDATING?

Check x11-toolkits/pango for integrity:
`% pkg_info -g pango-1.28.4_1`

Then:


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode
# make clean
# script /tmp/build.log
# make
# exit
```

Please do that, then put build.log on pastebin.com or some other accessible site.


----------



## amnixed (Jan 26, 2013)

`# pkg_info -g pango-1.28.4_1
Information for pango-1.28.4_1:

Mismatched Checksums:`

Here is the build log:

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/portbuild2_wxgtk28-unicode

Seems to be the same as my previous attempt:

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/portbuild_wxgtk28-unicode

Thank you for not giving up...


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

And about /usr/ports/UPDATING?

Rebuilding and reinstalling x11-toolkits/gtk20 won't hurt.


----------



## amnixed (Jan 26, 2013)

I have looked into /usr/ports/UPDATING; what entry am I missing?

I have reinstalled gtk-2.24.6_2, it has built and installed without errors:

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/portbuild_gtk-2.24.6_2

Then, I tried to build wxgtk2-unicode-2.8.12_1 again, but no luck:

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/portbuild3_wxgtk28-unicode


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2013)

amnixed said:
			
		

> I have looked into /usr/ports/UPDATING; what entry am I missing?



Maybe none.  But have you done all of the ones that applied to your system since you installed it?

Oh, and pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts can find ports that are missing libraries, usually indicating a missed upgrade.


----------



## amnixed (Jan 27, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Maybe none.  But have you done all of the ones that applied to your system since you installed it?



Well, before I attempted to install amule, I only had some basic ports installed such as bash, vim-lite, etc., so I didn't think I needed to look up /usr/ports/UPDATING



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Oh, and pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts can find ports that are missing libraries, usually indicating a missed upgrade.



Thanks for the suggestion; I installed it. pkg_libchk(1) on the first run found only libpcre.so.1 missing. Thus, I have reinstalled pcre-8.32.

However, now pkg_libchk(1) shows 2 libraries missing, libpcre.so.0 and libpcre.so.1.

What port(s) should I (re)install?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 27, 2013)

As *wblock@* said you, using pkg_libchk(1) you get a listing of all packages requiring libpcre.so.0 and libpcre.so.1 then recompiled them. Read BSD Administration Scripts Tutorial.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2013)

amnixed said:
			
		

> Well, before I attempted to install amule, I only had some basic ports installed such as bash, vim-lite, etc., so I didn't think I needed to look up /usr/ports/UPDATING



No, there are sometimes wide-reaching changes in there.  Generally you should look at it before updating or installing new ports.  Look for things that have changed since the last update.  ls -ltr /var/db/pkg can give an idea of when that was.



> Thanks for the suggestion; I installed it. pkg_libchk(1) on the first run found only libpcre.so.1 missing. Thus, I have reinstalled pcre-8.32.



Aha!  Look at the 20121211 entry.  I recommend ports-mgmt/portmaster unless you prefer something else.

Then check all the entries after that one to see if they apply.


----------



## amnixed (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pointer... I have done

`# portupgrade -fr devel/pcre`

which completed without errors, then used pkg_libchk(1), which has found no missing libraries. After all this, tried again building x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode but again ended with the error "Package pangox was not found in the pkg-config search path".

All ports are now up-to-date and rebuilt/reinstalled - what else can I try?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 27, 2013)

Add this line in your /etc/csh.cshrc:

```
setenv PKG_CONFIG_PATH /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig
```

Type the following command to print current names and values of environment variables, of course, you must see last variable added before:

`# setenv`

Reinstall x11-toolkits/pango as following:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango && make deinstall clean reinstall clean`

Verify that pangox.pc is placed in usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig, so type:

`# ls /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangox.pc`

After all above, install x11-toolkits/wxgtk28-unicode as usual.


----------



## amnixed (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for the instructions and sorry for the belated reply:

`# cat /etc/csh.cshrc | grep PKG_CONFIG_PATH
setenv PKG_CONFIG_PATH /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig`

Reinstalled x11-toolkits/pango (no errors):

http://wwwr.3dresearch.com/portbuild/portbuild_pango-1.28.4_1

However:

`# ls /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangox.pc
ls: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangox.pc: No such file or directory`

Here is what I have:

`# ls -l /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pango*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  318 Jan 30 22:49 /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pango.pc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  278 Jan 30 22:49 /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangocairo.pc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  309 Jan 30 22:49 /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangoft2.pc`


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 31, 2013)

Please, show output:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango && grep pangox pkg-plist && grep X11 Makefile`

What have you set in make.conf? Show it also.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2013)

From your install:

```
test -z "/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig" || ./install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 pango.pc pangocairo.pc pangoft2.pc '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.4'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.4'
===>   Compressing manual pages for pango-1.28.4_1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for pango-1.28.4_1
```

From mine:

```
test -z "/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig" || ./install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 pango.pc pangocairo.pc [color="Red"]pangox.pc pangoxft.pc[/color] pangoft2.pc '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.4'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.4'
===>   Compressing manual pages for pango-1.28.4_1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for pango-1.28.4_1
```

Might you have WITHOUT_X11 set in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## amnixed (Jan 31, 2013)

That was it, indeed! I'm really sorry for making all this noise, and thank you for your tireless help.


----------

